# StarFleet "Half-Saucer" Orthos



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok, here are some orthos of the Half Saucer as requested. They are on 4MM's site and if you click on them individually, then once again, you get the super hi-rez version. I'm thinking you should get all the detail you need. Enjoy! :wave: 

http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/index.php?cat=10010


Thanks 4MM!! More to follow in due time...


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, that's a really cool little ship. I think I remember seeing that in some battle sequences, in one of those time-traveling episodes, right? The one where the Xindi destroyed Earth and were tracking down and exterminating the surviving humans.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I like I like. Great work


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

She is interesting. The model is kinda medium-lo quality as it was never built to get close, so it was built/textured accordingly. I also lit her very plainly so you could see the details. 

I guess to go along with her would be the "first" starship, the Warp Delta. 

the requests I can remember right now are:
-Defiant
-NX-01 damaged from the Xindi
-NX-Alpha
-Warp Delta


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks, nx01Rob! Those are fantastic. Here's a "modeler's" question for you: was the half-saucer's saucer "kitbashed" from the NX-01 and chopped appropriately, or was it built from the ground up? Speaking of which, are the two saucers supposed to have the same diameter?

BTW, what do you guys on the FX team call the ship on the right in this picture? It's popped up on the show a couple of times. Ciao and thanks again!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmmm, Ugly!? :tongue: 

This wasn't from one of my episodes. I will look into it. Funny, in 4 years, I never used that ship. I seem to remember seeing a sketch from John Eaves of it. I will look through our ships prints and let you know.

As for the half saucer, I'd have to do a side by side to see if it's the same diameter. However, yes, any and all parts where pilford if possible! Only way to get things done!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

What Happened?? All I see is the Aerowing ... Tried refreshing with with no joy ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All I see on that site are three pictures of an Aeroshuttle. Whassup widdat?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I concur... no ability to navigate.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry about that guys, site was having some issues. Isn't that always the case? I've never had much problem with the site going down so hopefully any issues have been resolved.

Rob, Wow! Those are nice. I haven't had a change to examine that closely as of yet but what I've seen so far looks excellent.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Amazing, Rob!! Half Saucer looks better than what I remember! Very cool! Rob, do the front of the nacelles actually touch the saucer, or are they just above it??

EDIT: Scratch that, nevermind. I see the little support in the aft shot now.

Okaaaayy, I think I'm up to needing... what... six of the 1/1000 NXs when they come out. :drunk:

Oh, you also need to _clear out your inbox!_ Hmmmm...... I wonder why??? :lol: 
*I formally request orthos & a rear oblique of the AeroShuttle!!* <bows humbly>
That's the short version of what I was going to send to your inbox!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Very cool! I see the shots of the Half Saucer, but only one image of the Aerowing.

Did the Half Saucer ever have a name or registry? Or did the folks in production only refer to it as the half saucer?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

The pictures are gorgeous!

Not a critique of the model, but is there a way that, in future orthos, the light source(s) can be positioned so we can see all the surfaces(except those underneath other surfaces, of course) without shadows blocking the view?

Again, this isn't a critique. The model is gorgeous and i don't expect a redo.
Just want to see every inch possible of other forthcoming models.

_Like the Defiant!_ hint, hint...


----------



## aztec warrior (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks rob for posting the "half saucer" orthos they look realy cool. :thumbsup: 


> the requests I can remember right now are:
> -Defiant
> -NX-01 damaged from the Xindi
> -NX-Alpha
> -Warp Delta


Is there any chance you could add spacedock orthos to your request list please?
They would be greatly appreciated.
AW


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob, in another post you said you had worked on CGI images of the Refit and Ent-D. Any chance we could see orthos of those?


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for answering my request. See guys, all you have to do is PM Rob and he answers. And I am amazed how good it looks. As I mentioned in another thread the local channel of UPN comes in crappy over the Dish and so I don't get the best of picture. So this is just awesome! Thanks again Rob.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I must say, I'm hurt. I've been filling my gallery for over a year now and which picutre is not "The Most Viewed"? The Aeroshuttle. With the half saucer fast on it way to the top as well. Hurt! Hurt I say!

Again nice work. It's interesting to see the details like the RCS system and whatnot. There are segmentation issues in a few places but given what it was used for that's perfectly understandable. So please take that comment as a simple observation. Again, looks nice and thanks for sharing these.

P.S. That top part is a joke. I'm not *sniff* really hurt. *sniff*


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> I must say, I'm hurt. I've been filling my gallery for over a year now and which picutre is not "The Most Viewed"? The Aeroshuttle. With the half saucer fast on it way to the top as well. Hurt! Hurt I say!
> 
> Again nice work. It's interesting to see the details like the RCS system and whatnot. There are segmentation issues in a few places but given what it was used for that's perfectly understandable. So please take that comment as a simple observation. Again, looks nice and thanks for sharing these.
> 
> P.S. That top part is a joke. I'm not *sniff* really hurt. *sniff*


We might be able to solve that by getting those next two Shuttlecraft parts sheets done... 

I sniff and tear up every day I walk past the half finished beauty just sitting there forelorn and neglected, day after day, week after week...


----------



## HarryD (May 11, 2005)

*Wow!*

Hello.. new here (this forum is gaining in popularity fast, I reckon :hat: ).

It's really cool to see the 'real' stuff being spread freely (after all, there are not many 'official' publications left for them to appear in).

The NV-class/_Intrepid_/Half-Saucer looks a lot less like a kitbash than I imagined it would. I really like the clunky 'old-fashioned' engines.

Sorry to go offtopic a bit, but I'm wondering how much input you guys have on relatively minor projects like this. Was this designed completely designed by people like Eaves, or were you just provided with concepts?

Being the Trek geek that I am, I'm of course very interested in any juicy tech details. Were there any 'in-universe' names thrown about other than _Intrepid_? Although I suppose that's just something for the writers to care about, and unlikely to have even reached you? And another techie question buzzing around on a few forums: where do the shuttles go :tongue: ?

Oh, and since you're keeping a Most Wanted list, what about the NX-02 _Columbia_, or that intro 'moon shuttle' ship?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I sniff and tear up every day I walk past the half finished beauty just sitting there forelorn and neglected, day after day, week after week...


Sorry to wander farther OT but... Soon my friend. I've stopped trying to promise when I'll be able to get to those but I'm trying to get to it.

And to get back on topic...

Personally I'm wondering about the viewports in relation to the rooms behind them. Some of the would have to be directly on the ceiling (or floor) and I'm wondering how they relate to the room interiors. If you know what I mean.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

HarryD said:


> The NV-class/_Intrepid_/Half-Saucer looks a lot less like a kitbash than I imagined it would. I really like the clunky 'old-fashioned' engines.
> 
> Oh, and since you're keeping a Most Wanted list, what about the NX-01 _Columbia_, or that intro 'moon shuttle' ship?


Yeah, I was hoping it would be an easy kitbash (dangit!). And I think you mean NX-02 Columbia instead of 01. I believe the only thing different from the 01 is the dish at the front and some color differances. And if memory serves Rob already posted some most excellent closeups on the Columbia's dish in a previous thread on the Columbia.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

norge71 said:


> And if memory serves Rob already posted some most excellent closeups on the Columbia's dish in a previous thread on the Columbia.


Yep, still hosting them on my site! Here's the direct links to the deflector closeups:

http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX02-1_big.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX2_front_big.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX2_side_big.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/NX-02/DeflctrDishNX2_top_big.jpg

They're big 'uns!!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for re-posting those. I'm sure some missed it. 

I wanted to say to everyone that I appreciate all the requests. Right now however, I am a bit overwhelmed work wise. It may take a bit longer to get to everything everyone wants. Please bear with me! thanks.


----------



## Spike (May 11, 2005)

I'd like to see the triangular Starfleet vessels which first appeared in "The Expanse" IIRC.


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

Rob,

I didn't know you had those half-saucer designs on your list. Very nice surprise! It's a very interesting design. It looks pretty tough!

Btw, in another thread I think you may have missed [not like you can read everything right?]  I was asking about the NX-01's life boats that ejected in this last ep and how surprised I was to see there ARE lifeboats in the NX.

Would it at all possible to provide some pics of the pods and the launch bays? Those could prove to be a fun addition to a PL 1/350. If you can't I'd understand. It seems you have alot on your plate already and I don't wan't your coming to this pleasent little forum to feel like a chore with all these requests.

Now if I knew you had DD's LW model of the Valdore from Nemesis, I'd be all over you like stink on shhh... well I'm sure you know what I mean. Bwahahahaha!

Anywho... these renders from ENTERPRISE are such a great service. You are very much appreciated for all of this.


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

NX01Rob,

Thank-you very much. I know I requested these views of the "Half-Saucer" and called it the Intrepid (which sparked a side conversation and thus the original request was lost). I think it's a great looking ship. BTW, if the show continued, where there any plans for any ships you guys were working on before they pulled the plug?


Dave


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Don't be sad!*



Four Mad Men said:


> I must say, I'm hurt. I've been filling my gallery for over a year now and which picutre is not "The Most Viewed"? The Aeroshuttle. With the half saucer fast on it way to the top as well. Hurt! Hurt I say!
> 
> P.S. That top part is a joke. I'm not *sniff* really hurt. *sniff*


Well, just a point of note, the first thing I actually clicked on was the AeroShuttle. A little gamma up in Photoshop & you can really see the details! I love that little ship about as much as the runner-up for Voyager's yacht- Sternbach's Manta Shuttle. Both have that "ship I'd really love to own" quality- not too big, but big enough to really get around, like the Runabout.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

alpha-8 said:


> NX01Rob,
> BTW, if the show continued, where there any plans for any ships you guys were working on before they pulled the plug?


No, there really wasn't. Ships and structures where created maybe an episode or two in advance. Since we finished the season out, nothing had been prepared for next season as we all knew far enough in advance the show was going away. Over the years, certainly many ships were designed that never got used, but John Eaves would have most of that info. I've got a few Eaves sketches that never got used, but it's in a pile buried somewhere.

As for the "half saucer", we honestly have never called it anything else. Even our directory structures are called half saucer. We did not even catch that it was refered to as the Intrepid in an episode!

As for the image of the AeroShuttle, I'm not sure why it ended up so dark. I may replace it with something brighter when I have the chance. Thanks for pointing it out PofSII!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Rob - great stuff.

BTW - Did you download 8.3 yet? I just saw it listed on their site today.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks Rob - great stuff.
> 
> BTW - Did you download 8.3 yet? I just saw it listed on their site today.


Hey Chris! How are you? Picked up your nice box art of the NCC-1701 this weekend at the hobby shop. I had a question though: what's with all the plastic inside? Seems like a lot of excess just for a print of your work!  

But seriously....nope, I haven't dowloaded it yet. Funny that you mention it as I was told by my co-workers it was available just yesterday. Didn't get an email from Newtek about it this time. I will do it this weekend. I've been working OT on the season finally of "Lost". From one hectic show right into another. Any significant changes form 8.2? (Most of us are still using 8.0.1 at work! How funny)

PS what's with the -A?? No bloody -A......poo.....I heard why, no need to explain...damn "Producers", there ignorance permeates every industry! :tongue:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I was able to play with 8.3 just briefly at NAB. Haven't downloaded it yet, either.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Here's something I already had on file for the Refit image requests. (OK, not orthos, but that will be later!) It was a conceptual start for a Calendar image, but I went in a different direction for the final. 

This is the model we used at Foundation Imaging for the ST:TMP Directors Edition DVD.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rob, that's an awesome pic! Which ship is in the background (or is it just a generic Constitution-Refit?)?


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

ProfKSergeev said:


> BTW, what do you guys on the FX team call the ship on the right in this picture? It's popped up on the show a couple of times. Ciao and thanks again!
> 
> Lauren Oliver


I found the John Eaves sketch for this ship! It was a called a StarFleet "Elite Observation Vessel". That's the poop. 

The sketch seems more detailed as it has a StarFleet registry NC-27 on the side and has red bussards towards the front/side in front of the blue warp glow. Ah well. Who knows what happened to nix that!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

spe130 said:


> Rob, that's an awesome pic! Which ship is in the background (or is it just a generic Constitution-Refit?)?


Thanks! To answer, it was just the same model I used twice for the image. It was just a proof a concept at the time.


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Did that image turn out to be "A Covert Rendezvous" in the 2004 calendar for February?


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeppers


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool! ... That image always reminds me of two US Aircraft Carriers turning over patrol duties in the Med ... only no asteroids.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

One would hope!!! :wave:


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi Rob many thanks again for the orthos of the half saucer. I am going to offer a suggestion/request for a couple of oblique views on these ships. While the orthos are the main source for accurate size and all the oblique views can really help with visualizing complex structures. For example my Romulan Nova Z1 views from the FASA game:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Rob, thank you for posting that image .I know, I will anger some people here ,but I think that image shows why the Refit was chosen before the TOS Enterprise .She is just beautiful!Don't get me wrong I love the original Enterprise as well ,I grew up with her.Some of my earliest memories where of that ship on screen .But the refit to me is one of the most beautiful Science Fiction ships ever!I know that with that statement I will anger every one else !  Sorry!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Doesn't anger me, I always thought the refit was the better looking of the 2 ships. Couldn't get enough of looking at it way back when. Always wanted to build a decent model of it, but was really dissapointed with the AMT kits.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Heavens Eagle said:


> Doesn't anger me, I always thought the refit was the better looking of the 2 ships. Couldn't get enough of looking at it way back when. Always wanted to build a decent model of it, but was really dissapointed with the AMT kits.


I was disappointed as well .But they where all we ever had.....till now!This kit is a masterpiece !I am actually glad we got this kit now .When I was younger and not such a good builder I would have butchered this kit !Now that I am older and a better builder .I may just barely give this kit the skill it deserves.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

I will certainly be doing some 3/4 views for the next batch.


----------



## Dukhat (May 13, 2005)

Hi Rob,

Thank you very much for graciously posting the Half-saucer pics. We've all been waiting for those for a long time.

I'm guessing that when you say the "Warp Delta", you're referring to the other Earth Starfleet ship that was shown in the same episode as the Half-saucer. Yes, we'd really love to see that ship as well. (Edit: yes, that's exactly what you were referring to)

Some other requests (yes, I know you're extremely busy, so whenever you get around to it..;-)):

1. Arctic One
2. Klingon D-5
3. Klingon Bird of Prey
4. Heck, any other Klingon ships! (especially the unfinished one you were going to use for the pregnant-Trip episode - or was that the D-5?
5. Lorian's NX-01
6. Enterprise-J (if it was even made as a CGI-model)

Thanks again, and we appreciate your hard work! (My apologies if you didn't work on any of the above ships & don't have orthos of them)


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks for the images.

What do you guys do with these files now that the show is over. Are you allowed to keep them, or must you delete them? Does Paramount receive the models/scene data for some kind of archiving when you deliver your shots? I guess what I'm wondering is, where would one look for these things in 50 years when your company might not be around per se?


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Please, please, _please_ send orthos of the Defiant in the next batch. I'm dying to study your take on the Constitution class...

M.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Next ship will be the Defiant cause if I don't do that one first, I will make more enemy's than friends in here!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

You don't have to worry about that Rob, you have more fans here than you can fit in a DY-100 cargo container. As much as I would love to see the Defiant, how about the girl that started the party, the Classic NCC-1701 from the final moments of a really lame ending to the series.Hearing Shatner's voice and seeing the old girl was really something.


----------



## worf2476 (Feb 14, 2000)

I have to admit I just stumbled onto this thread, and lo and bbehold there's one of my favorite designs finally posted with great orthos! Thanks a million, it's definitely kitbashin' time!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

nx01Rob said:


> Here's something I already had on file for the Refit image requests. (OK, not orthos, but that will be later!) It was a conceptual start for a Calendar image, but I went in a different direction for the final.
> 
> This is the model we used at Foundation Imaging for the ST:TMP Directors Edition DVD.


Whoa! Where can I get a full-size of that image?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Any word on those Defiant orthos?

Just wonderin'....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Any chance of getting a copy of the Defiant surface textures too, BTWay?


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Seeing how it's been nearly 9 months since nx01Rob posted in this thread, I don't think that we are going to see those Orthos or textures. BTW the word seems to NO!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

This thread, maybe, but he posted today in the "Mirror Universe TMP Enterprise" thread, and is online as I post this, so ya never know....


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Here they are....


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

and the bottom.....oops....


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks a ton, Rob!!!
:wave:


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

I lit her very basically to get these out. These shortcuts/compromises always change the look of the model from a more comprehensive lighting for a scene. Of course, sometimes, the model is just that basic!!! Creative camera and lighting are everything for film and TV!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Beautiful...


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Rob! I knew you'd come through! 

She's gorgeous!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, Rob! Excellent timing. I just started a Defiant version of the PL 1/1000 kit a few days ago; these will be a big help, in addition to the great images you gave us last year! It's nice to have you back.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I agree! Nice to see you again, Rob! :wave: 


And thanks for the _Defiant_ orthos!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

I guess all we had to do was ask! Who knew!!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks Rob. Nice to know that you are still out there.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Great to see you back Rob! I apologize for bringing up an old question again, but I'm still real curious about this kind of thing...



Richard Compton said:


> What do you guys do with these files now that the show is over. Are you allowed to keep them, or must you delete them? Does Paramount receive the models/scene data for some kind of archiving when you deliver your shots? I guess what I'm wondering is, where would one look for these things in 50 years when your company might not be around per se?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Captain_April said:


> I guess all we had to do was ask! Who knew!!


And with that thought in mind...

*Rob*, would it be possible to get some orthos of the Aerowing plus an upper rear 3/4 oblique? Thanks! :wave:


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Paramount receives a copy of all the models. We of course keep backups of everything we do and build as a company as well. So, even if we are gone 50 years from now, nothing should be lost. However, 50 years from now, I have my doubts about using old LW models....


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi, does anyone here know who made the "Lizzy" from "Space Rangers"? I would be interested to see orthos and other images of it as well.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nx01Rob said:


> I lit her very basically to get these out. These shortcuts/compromises always change the look of the model from a more comprehensive lighting for a scene. Of course, sometimes, the model is just that basic!!! Creative camera and lighting are everything for film and TV!


Fantastic job Rob! I'm constantly impressed yet again!


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you Chuck!!! I appreciate the comments. Just to keep it straight, Koji built the model of the Defiant. I just lit and animated her.

It's always nice to know some people appreciate the work and effort, regardless of shortcomings.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nx01Rob said:


> Thank you Chuck!!! I appreciate the comments. Just to keep it straight, Koji built the model of the Defiant. I just lit and animated her.
> 
> It's always nice to know some people appreciate the work and effort, regardless of shortcomings.


Nothing will ever be picture perfect at every detail level. That's why they are called models rather then pictures of the real thing.

I'm sure that given your talent and desire for detail though that had the time and resources been there you would have been able to build a ship that would have withstood even your own scrutiny.

I'm sure as an artist you could never have enough time and resources available to do the subject they way you would really like. But that is the real world we live in.

Just know that the efforts of yourself and everyone doing TrekFX, even the people like FourMadMen who do such work for personal gratification,

ALL ARE appreciated by those Trek fans without such skills.

Thanks once again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Here, Here. I couldn't have said it better and I wholeheartedly echo Chuck's sentiments.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Without artist like Rob doing the Trek FX, we would not have had all the Trek series. I really appreciate them like we all do. Thanks! And thanks for the orthos!


----------



## Mirror Archer (May 1, 2005)

I can't remember if I have ever commented in here before, but these are a cool set of pictures. I wished the design had been featured more in the series, with some specs given out. I wonder about the deck count, and the warp speeds and all of that ><.

Something I am just wondering, am I crazy, or did I not see launch bay doors? I thought I did at one point, but when I just looked at the pictures again I didn't see them? Bah. In any case, the design is pretty fun to look at.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for reviving this thread. I was looking for it a while back and didn't find it.


----------



## 137th Gebirg (Feb 13, 2006)

nx01Rob said:


> Ok, here are some orthos of the Half Saucer as requested. They are on 4MM's site and if you click on them individually, then once again, you get the super hi-rez version. I'm thinking you should get all the detail you need. Enjoy! :wave:
> 
> http://www.fourmadmen.com/gallery/index.php?cat=10010
> 
> ...


IIRC, that was the USS Intrepid from "The Expanse"


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I use LW 9.3. I love your version of the Defiant. I only wish the mesh, maps, etc. were used for the HD-DVD TOS Remastered Enterprise. Your power dome (ok, Bussard collector in modern parlance) animation was far closer to the original 11 footer than what the remastered Enterprise used. Your work was superior!

Meantime, hope to make an equivalent mesh and animation of my own. Currently working on Excelsior and having a ball!


----------



## Sarvek (Jun 10, 2005)

Great job on the orthos. :thumbsup: Keep them coming. It would be great to see all those ships requested. My favorite is the NX-Alpha and the Warp Delta. It would be cool to see the ship from the opening credits that is orbiting the moon. 


Once again great job and keep up the great work. :thumbsup:


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all,
I will have to echo everyone and say nice work, nx01Rob! It is a very sleek design.
(Sorry I haven't been posting at all lately. I have been burried under the Galactica master for Timeslip, and just now leaving the last section of that tunnel into the daylight of completion!):woohoo:

Great images, nx01Rob. Thanks for posting them.:thumbsup:

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Acidstorm (Jan 28, 2009)

nx01Rob said:


> She is interesting. The model is kinda medium-lo quality as it was never built to get close, so it was built/textured accordingly. I also lit her very plainly so you could see the details.
> 
> I guess to go along with her would be the "first" starship, the Warp Delta.
> 
> ...


I know this is a very old thread, but I hope you are still around Rob... These Orthos rock!!! I'm doing a 3D model of her in 3DS Max and the Orthos I had were the same, but much lower resolution. It was making it hard to get detail out of it.

Then one of the fellow foundation3d guys saw my WIP thread and mentioned your name and this site. I'm glad he did, because these Orthos will allow me to put details in that I couldn't even see with the other pics I had.

Thanks a ton!


----------

